# original Opel Radkappen 16 Zoll für Astra H Zafira B



## AMD2008 (2. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280556890598&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

